# Impossible d'ouvrir mails sur hotmail



## Vanes29 (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum.
J'ai un imac au bureau sur lequel j'ai fait les dernières mises à jour hier et depuis j'ai un problème sur hotmail.
Je peux ouvrir ma boite mail mais ne peux pas ouvrir les mails (ni les supprimer, déplacer..).
J'ai 2 adresses hotmail et le problème ne se pose que sur l'une des 2.
Par contre depuis mon mac book pro (où je n'ai pas fait les dernières mises à jour proposées hier) aucun soucis avec ces mêmes boites hotmail.
Pourriez vous m'aider.
Merci


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

c'est bizarre que sur la même machine et sur le même compte utilisateur, hotmail ne réagisse pas de la même manière. 

Vous avez fait quoi comme mise à jour ?


----------



## pimousse42 (18 Novembre 2010)

tu as utiliser quoi comme navigateur.
Firefox, safari, chrome ?


----------



## Vanes29 (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas qu'elles sont les mises à jour faites, la boite de dialogue "souhaitez vous faire les dernières mises à jour" est apparu et j'ai accepté.
S'il existe un historique des mises à jour donnez moi "le chemin" pour y accéder que je puisse mieux vous renseignez.
J'utilise Safari
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## twinworld (18 Novembre 2010)

l'aide Mac est assez bien faite. En saisissant "historique mise à jour" dans la cellule de recherche, on tombe sur ces informations :

*Vérification des mises à jour installées*
Vous pouvez consulter un historique des mises à jour de logiciels que vous avez installées. Cela peut être utile si vous devez vérifier qu'une mise à jour a été correctement installée.

Pour rechercher les mises à jour installées :

Allez dans le menu Pomme > Mise à jour de logiciels.

Cliquez sur Mises à jour installées.


----------



## Vanes29 (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de regarder les dernières mises à jour faites avant mon problème :
 16/11 Mise à jour Mac OS X 10.6.5
 16/11 iTunes 10.1
Et là je viens de faire la mise à jour de Safari mais pas de changement :
 22/11 Safari 5.0.3.
Est ce que ça pourrait être la dernière mise à jour de Mac OS X ??


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2010)

Avec quel navigateur le problème apparaît-il ?


----------



## Vanes29 (24 Novembre 2010)

Avec Safari


----------



## onthefly (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je sollicite également votre aide car je rencontre le même souci : impossibilité d'ouvrir les mails, de les supprimer, d'aller sur les mails supprimés ou indésirables. Et ce, depuis la mise à jour hier soir et avec le même navigateur (safari).
J'ai un macbook 13" Mac OS X 10.6.5.
Merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter!


----------



## darkslide (24 Novembre 2010)

Même problème ici - iMac et Macbook Pro sans problème, mais Macbook (2007) impossible de lire les méls - toutes les machines même OS (10.6.5), même Safari (5.0.3) même maj etc. Etrange...mais bon, il y a toujours Firefox....

Plus embêtant - ça ne marche pas non plus sur le Mac Mini Serveur - une fois connecter sur Hotmail, Safari bloque - rien à faire (obliger de Forcer à quitter)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Vanes29 a dit:


> Avec Safari



Utilisez le logiciel Mail pour lire vos messages Hotmail, si vous avez deux comptes hotmail, donnez à chacun son nom personnalisé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------




onthefly a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je sollicite également votre aide car je rencontre le même souci : impossibilité d'ouvrir les mails, de les supprimer, d'aller sur les mails supprimés ou indésirables. Et ce, depuis la mise à jour hier soir et avec le même navigateur (safari).
> J'ai un macbook 13" Mac OS X 10.6.5.
> Merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter!



Idem, lisez vos Hotmail avec Mail, choisissez les options voulues d'effacement, vous devriez ensuite avoir également accès à vos mail depuis Safari, passez toutefois par ...> Bing ...> Hotmail ...> attention à ne pas vous connecter à double sur Messenger (dans Bing)


----------



## Vanes29 (26 Novembre 2010)

Sincèrement, je ne comprends pas du tout comment faire pour voir ma boite hotmail depuis Mail.
De plus pour info j'utilise déja Mail avec une 3ème adresse mail qui n'a rien à voir avec mes 2 adresses hotmail.
J'ai besoin de plus d'indication car là je me noie....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Vanes29 a dit:


> Sincèrement, je ne comprends pas du tout comment faire pour voir ma boite hotmail depuis Mail.
> De plus pour info j'utilise déja Mail avec une 3ème adresse mail qui n'a rien à voir avec mes 2 adresses hotmail.
> J'ai besoin de plus d'indication car là je me noie....



OK sans être curieux, les deux autres sont : 
1 - Hotmail ou pas ?

En cas de oui c'est une question de réglages.

En cas de non il faut ajouter les comptes hotmail :
Passer par Mail activé ...> Préférences ...> Comptes en ouvrant cette option avec le petit + en bas à gauche dans la fenêtre


----------



## twinworld (26 Novembre 2010)

Vanes29 a dit:


> Sincèrement, je ne comprends pas du tout comment faire pour voir ma boite hotmail depuis Mail.
> De plus pour info j'utilise déja Mail avec une 3ème adresse mail qui n'a rien à voir avec mes 2 adresses hotmail.
> J'ai besoin de plus d'indication car là je me noie....


faut pas confondre ! d'un côté vous avez Mail qui est une application de gestion d'adresses mails : vous pouvez avoir plusieurs adresses mails (Hotmail, Gmail, Yahoo, fournisseur quelconque) dans Mail ; de l'autre vous avez une adresse mail fournie par un prestataire comme Hotmail, Gmail, etc. 

Mail c'est comme une case postale dans laquelle vous recevriez vos courriers adressés à :
1) Madame Dupont, rue des Mésanges 12, Paris.
2) Société XY, rte de l'Industrie 119, Paris.
3) Association sportive ToutSport, ch. de l'Effort 9, Paris.

Voici un tutoriel qui explique comment ajouter des adresses Hotmail dans Mail. 
http://www.be-mac.be/applications-a...mpte-hotmail-dans-lapplication-mail-5513.html


----------

